# The 2008 crash isn’t over, only covered up



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

For discussion:

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/th...ly-covered-up-2011-03-08?reflink=MW_news_stmp



> SAN LUIS OBISPO, Calif. (MarketWatch) — We have hard evidence Washington and Wall Street knew the 2008 crash was coming years in advance. Yes, they could have prevented it. But didn’t. And, yes, the cover-up cost Americans trillions.
> 
> Was their Reaganomics ideology so rigid, so blinding, they couldn’t (and still cannot) admit they were wrong? Forcing them to lie to America? Cover up the lies? The evidence is clear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

The guy sounds like a kook. Quick Google search on his name has him talking about a "100-year bear market".


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Anything is possible we all know that. And we all know at some point the US has to fix all its debt and will cause the world a lot of problems as seen today through inflation. So we will see how this all plays out whether your money gets destroyed because of inflation so you need stuff like commodities or cash becomes king because interest rates take off and the stock market crashes.

A great forecaster of crashes is Garth Turner as I laugh. He said to someone who sold her house in Steveston BC last year that she did great and some other fool now owns it. Well one year later Richmond BC real estate is up 43% from already very high levels and there is nothing for sale as Chinese buyers from China snap everything up and I read in the paper this is only the tip of the iceberg. Of course bad things can and will happen and something out of left field could change everything so one must get out of debt hold onto important assets have cash and be ready for anything.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Must be one of these kook on file for bnn to get quotes.

I know the next crash is coming because everybody I talk to is getting there account setup and wanting to know what is a great investment and could you hurry I got about 2 minutes.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

reptilian. He left out the word reptilian. As in dark reptilian reaganomics brain.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

If Wall Street knew it was coming, they sure didn't trade on it. If they had, you'd have seen enormous trading profits from shorting activities. Not much evidence of that.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

this is paul farrell who is a legendary bear but very entertaining ...

who knows, he may be right

go read zero hedge if you really want to be scared ...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

andrewf said:


> If Wall Street knew it was coming, they sure didn't trade on it. If they had, you'd have seen enormous trading profits from shorting activities. Not much evidence of that.


There is....you should read _The Big Short_ by Michael Lewis.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

The 2008 crash has to be over....it is 2011.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I still don't understand why people write this type of material.

The purpose of investing in the market is to make money.

People can only make money if other people are buying. When people get scared, they sell. What we need is a lot more positive and forward looking sentiment in the marketplace to keep things afloat.


----------



## convotutor (Mar 10, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> I still don't understand why people write this type of material.
> 
> The purpose of investing in the market is to make money.
> 
> People can only make money if other people are buying. When people get scared, they sell. What we need is a lot more positive and forward looking sentiment in the marketplace to keep things afloat.


Hi, 
I suggest you look into how much money was made by the investment banks during the 2008 market crash. Money is made when people are scared and selling, it's called shorting.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

convotutor said:


> Hi,
> I suggest you look into how much money was made by the investment banks during the 2008 market crash. Money is made when people are scared and selling, it's called shorting.


Yes, I know that.
But for the most part, more retail investors buy in hopes of increase, than try shorting.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> There is....you should read _The Big Short_ by Michael Lewis.


That was a handful of guys. In any event, you can find a hedge fund somewhere that made money off of it. It's not evidence of a wide conspiracy.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Omg look outside the sky is falling !!!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

actually, i like days like this


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> actually, i like days like this


Could this be the return of the coveted days of volatility?


----------

